# Hi from Hungary



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting. Wow, Bahidza is SO pretty!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Theo (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks, I think so


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse forum  your horse is very pretty


----------



## TrialRider (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi, Theo

Your horse is so pretty. Great pictures, welcome to the forum.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum 
your horse looks lovely


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forums Theo!

I have always wanted to visit Hungary... My grandmother was Hungarian and I would love to see the country she came from.

When I was a teenager I had a pen pal in Budapest named Jozeph Szarka. I will never forget him... he was undoubtedly one of the nicest people in the world.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Bahidza is beautiful.

Welcome from the Paint mares!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hey and welcome to the forum!!! Your horse is gorgeous!! I love the one with you sitting on her, in a field of flowers!

Are those poppies?


----------



## Theo (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes, they are 

Thanks, everyone


----------

